# Who keeps Perentis



## Erebos (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking at getting a perenti I'm just wondering if anyone on here keeps them. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool people with lots of money and time keep them , one day I will keep them!

They are the bees knees!


----------



## Erebos (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like I might end up with a hatchy this year. Hope so soon as I know I'll deck out a bedroom for it. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 25, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Looks like I might end up with a hatchy this year. Hope so soon as I know I'll deck out a bedroom for it.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



They are very smart lizards , all the best.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Inb4 ****storm


----------



## GeckoGuy (Aug 25, 2011)

It would be awesome to keep a lizard which you watch outgrow you  what level license do you need?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 25, 2011)

A bedroom?
You'll need more than a bedroom to house a two-and-a-half metre long monitor.

By the way, http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Reptilia/Perentie.pdf.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> A bedroom?
> You'll need more than a bedroom to house a two-and-a-half metre long monitor.
> 
> By the way, http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Reptilia/Perentie.pdf.



0.o 2.5 meters???


----------



## Smithers (Aug 25, 2011)

By the way, http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Reptilia/Perentie.pdf.[/QUOTE]

I'll supply the plastic bags


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok. Alot of people keep prentie , scrubbys can kill and no one seems upset that 15 year olds buy them. I am sure the OP is not stupid , and knows what he is getting.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 25, 2011)

No, a lot of people DON'T keep Perenties. Or at least, taht's what I got from the husbandry manual.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 25, 2011)

yet again,
I don't think he was asking to be hassled...

and hey, if something goes wrong Brenton, the Aus Military will come save you like loyal co-workers  (maybe...until they see the perenti!)


goodluck, have fun! I wish I could see your ladies face when you tell her this one though honestly hahah


----------



## Erebos (Aug 25, 2011)

It's going to take 4-5 years before it will grow to over 2 meters. 


Cheers Brenton

Hahaha I been warming her up for a while now. And I told her on the phone. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 25, 2011)

In no way am I trying to put you down... just thinking that you should go for a smaller monitor species before a Perentie, eg a _gouldii_.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> No, a lot of people DON'T keep Perenties. Or at least, taht's what I got from the husbandry manual.



Right , well I know of a good 5 people who keep them and I don't like talking to reptile people.But you have fun with your manuals.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 25, 2011)

I never thought you where trying to put me down but why get something I don't like? So I can have it and not want it. I don't get y ppl are offering me suggestions read the heading. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't wait to photograph this rep  Onya


----------



## jdwango (Aug 25, 2011)

> No, a lot of people DON'T keep Perenties. Or at least, taht's what I got from the husbandry manual.


 I always chuckle when the various 'snakelurvers' comment on threads. Always offering advice on reptiles they haven't kept or quoting facts they're not sure are true or not. lol

In my experience working with monitors and perenties in particular, they don't need a bedroom for floorspace, you need to be able to maintain the high temperatures required. Realistically, a Large pit can be constructed in a garage with floodlights used for heating for example. They rarely become amenable to handling, and a warmed up perentie is clumsily excitable at feed time. More alert than lacies and Mertens, more likely to fight than flight. Juveniles and adults are advertised on classifieds sites a couple of times a year without fail from different sellers.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Despite what the books say, you'll probably never find a 2.5m perentie. They get to around 2m, maybe a bit more. Although technically this is the same maximum length as the lace monitor, a 2m perentie is a substantially bigger animal because they have a proportionately shorter tail, so more of that length is body. In my opinion they're far less dangerous than a lace monitor, but just need a lot more floor space because they're not as big on climbing and consequently need to get their exercise on a horizontal plane. They certainly don't take 4-5 years to get big, either, unless you're intentionally slowing the growth.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 25, 2011)

How long would it take for one to be classed as adult size. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## monitordude (Aug 26, 2011)

Mate theyre absolutely amazing varanids, very intelligent I can just watch them and see it in them, we have an absolutely amazing pair, like dogs will follow you and don't hiss puff whip when you try to pic them up, but ours are a one of a kind, but cause I say this don't get me wrong, they'll do Alot of damage if they want or you get caught in feeding, vary powerful demanding lizards, the way they swagger around they're enclosure investigating every new thing, male is around 2 meters female is smaller, they breed, and we have a smaller female a yearling who trusts us but don't want to get in the way of, I trigger train them just makes them a bit easier to work with a feeding time, on the other hand my mates you can get in they're enclosure they'll run at you, it depends on the lizard but just watching the eyes as they scan the enclosure so intelligently just gets the heart pumping, I have plenty of experience and have about 14 monitor species, I'm 13


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 26, 2011)

I have plenty of experience and have about 14 monitor species, I'm 13 [/QUOTE]
Not bad considering there are 25 monitor species in oz and you're only 13!!
What species do you keep Monitordude?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 26, 2011)

I know I have no experience in this.
I was assuming they were as dangerous, if not more, as a Lace Monitor.
Plus, because of their large size, I was assuming they would need a large space.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 26, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I know I have no experience in this.
> I was assuming they were as dangerous, if not more, as a Lace Monitor.
> Plus, because of their large size, I was assuming they would need a large space.


 
You should never assume! If you don't know about it simply don't comment.


----------



## wokka (Aug 26, 2011)

I have watched one grow at each SOFAR expo in Newcastle. It started off at about 30cm long and last expo was over the meter and probably 50 times the 30cm weight. I wonder how big it will be at the next March Expo.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 you're welcome to disagree with me, but thank you for being honest by pointing out that your opinion was based on assumption rather than experience. My statement was based on my personal experiences with both species. Although I haven't spent nearly as much time with perenties as I have with lace monitors, the perenties I have had experience with weren't nearly as much of a weapon as lace monitors I've dealt with. The feeding response is strong in both species, but because lace monitors are such great climbers there's a third dimension one has to worry about. Also, the defence response is quite different. By the way, those husbandry manuals, while well researched and very professional looking (and this is by no means a comment on the talents of the person that wrote that one, for I think it was clearly well researched), are done by students as part of a diploma/degree rather than by experienced professionals, so I wouldn't use them as a reference one can swear by.


Br3nton, depending on heat and food, they can easily get to adult size in 2 years, but even at a healthier, slightly slower rate of growth you're going to have a big animal within 3 years.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks mate. Glad someone has some experience who can talk. cage dimensions for a adult a 5m squared ok for one adult. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2011)

They're awesome lizards, I'd love to see what the enclosures look like that people keep them in.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

br3nton said:


> cage dimensions for a adult a 5m squared ok for one adult.
> Cheers Brenton


If you mean 5m x 5m rather than 5 square metres, that's a good sized area


----------



## Erebos (Aug 26, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> If you mean 5m x 5m rather than 5 square metres, that's a good sized area


 
Yeah sorry haha I ment 5 x 5. I just went and saw a friend that keeps them. And he said there not to hard to keep and gave me a few pointers. Dose anyone have any pics of there enclosures. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## monitordude (Aug 27, 2011)

ive got a 10 metre square pit for mine but thats an over go, yours is fine. ill have some hatchies next year aswell.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have any pictures


Cheers Brenton


----------



## monitordude (Aug 27, 2011)

ill get some up asap for you.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 28, 2011)

how did you go with the pics?


----------



## Erebos (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks mate. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 26, 2011)

Any pics yet?


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah hahaha seeing Petes was not enough. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 7, 2011)

jdwango said:


> I always chuckle when the various 'snakelurvers' comment on threads. Always offering advice on reptiles they haven't kept or quoting facts they're not sure are true or not. lol


Ouch.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol


----------

